# Nano Tank Lighting



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Looking for a little help on this one. Seems I have done tons of research on what I would call normal tank lighting as it pertains to planted tanks but when it comes to lighting a 5 gallon rimless cube I am a bit lost. The LED light that came with the tank burned out within a month. I then found a National Geographics clip-on LED light that seemed ok. Unfortunately the cheap plastic over the LEDs turned brown and pretty much opaque after a few months so I am once again looking for a "good" light. I did see the Fluval Nano light but was less than impressed by the double sided tape mounting method.

I have seen some clip on light sockets where I could insert a LED bulb of one type or another but I am not really wanting to go that route. Likewise, not really wanting to go with a hanging pendant light either. So, I spent a bit of time looking the the Nano section - saw many decent setups but did not find much info with regards to actual lighting details. 

If anybody has some good suggestions or success stories I would love to hear them. My goal is low to medium lighting level so I can grow some mosses and a few other slow growers. Not planning on pumping in CO2, just trying to keep this one simple.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

These little dimmable COB Asta's been getting fair reviews. Don't know the spectrum of this one though..

https://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Asta-20-Dimmable-Freshwater/dp/B07236CXBQ


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Jeff - was kinda hoping you would reply. After a bunch more searching I came across the following;
Finnex Planted+ LED Cliplight - Seems like a good option but no information on how it actually mounts to the tank.
Chihiros C-Series Aquarium Fish Tank Full Spectrum Plant LED Light - this is kinda the style I was looking for. Price is great, but so was the price on the National Geographic light, LOL

Will have to look at the one you suggested a bit more. Nice thing is your suggestion is dimmable - could be very handy! 
My biggest problem is keeping the top of the tank "cat safe" ;-)


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Sad thing (or not) is most are for rimless tanks..



> Model: Asta 20
> Color: Cold White
> Suitable Tank Size: 8"~18" cube tank
> LED Source: COB chips, 6500K
> ...


Planted plus is a nice light ...Think it has a removable insert for rimmed tanks.

"Blink" and something new appears..

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LIZW7AQ?tag=vs-powersports-convert-amazon-20&th=1


----------



## FishFan13 (Jan 15, 2015)

I had the planted plus clip-on on my two 5.5 gallons. I was able to get it to fit on the rim but the screw pushed on the lip of the rim. If you derim your aquarium like I did, be careful not to tighten the screw too tight. It broke the glass on mine and I had to do an emergency run to the fish store across town to pick up a new tank.

Sorry the pic is sideways. It hasn't done that to me before.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

@FishFan13 - thankyou for the mounting pic! I currently have a 24" version of the Finnex Planted + and it does a great job growing plants on a low tech 20g tank. If the clip light uses similar LEDs I might be hard pressed to find a better light.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

Chiriros or however you spell it makes there C series lights pretty cheap I have one over my fluval chi and love it.


----------

